# Fine tuning my bow.



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

So, I've been practicing a bit and have been really fine-tuning my bow. My bow is a Hoyt Katera at about 63 lbs draw, QAD drop-away, Tru-Glo with Carbon Express Maxima hunter 350's. I purchased it new in the summer of 2007, and is 100% in top condition.

I have noticed a pattern in my shooting. At 15 and 25 yards the bow shoots accurately enough that I would consider the bow "centered" at both yardages, with no adjustment needed to my sight. When I move back to 35 yards, the bow consistently shoots about 2" left of center. This is currently happening with field tips.

I am thinking that I need to move the rest a touch, as the arrow may not be flying perfectly straight as the yardages go up and any degree of not being perfectly inline magnifies.

Thanks.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would have to agree with you.. Does it continue move left the further back 40 50 60???

Have you shot any fixed blade broadheads along with Feild points?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

How long are your arrows and what is your actual draw length? Tip weight is needed as well.


----------



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't normally practice at anything over 35 yards as that is the longest shot I'll ever have while actually hunting at our current spot. My groupings of 6 arrows are almost always contained within a 3-4 inch circle so I feel confident that the 2" shift to the left is due to setup, and not so much me. The bow is completely dialed in at 15, and 25 yards.

Every year since I bought the bow in 2007, there has always needed small adjustments when switching from field tips to broadheads, but I honestly can't remember which way the adjustments went last year. When shooting broadheads, I meticulously tune the blades with a spin tuner and also make sure the blades are opposite the vanes.

I use 100gr tips, and normally shoot Thunderheads. Arrows and draw length are appropriate for me and my bow but I can't remember what lengths are. I bought the bow new in 2007 and had everything fit to me by the proshop (Adams in Milan) and have them check it out for timing and whatever else each summer.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

adjust your rest 1/16" to the right....even though you won't hunt at over 35yards practicing at longer distances only makes you better at the shorter ones, shoot a few arrows at 40, 50, 60 and see if the arrow goes a little more left


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

The rest adjustment is the first step but if you are doing this every year then something else is going on. You still have the factory strings on the bow? If so #1 change them out for some good custom strings then get her all set back to where the FP and BH are hitting together. This is not unreasonable to expect provided the bow is tuned and the arrows are of proper spine. You tune for the broadhead and the field point follows...


----------



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

Atchison said:


> adjust your rest 1/16" to the right....even though you won't hunt at over 35yards practicing at longer distances only makes you better at the shorter ones, shoot a few arrows at 40, 50, 60 and see if the arrow goes a little more left


If I miss to the left, should I follow my arrow and move the rest to the left like I do with the sight or opposite.

As far as strings, they are still factory original and I expected to change them this year anyway. Any recommendations for a top quality string? The Katera does not have adjustable draw length on the cams, you have to buy the appropriate string for the draw length.

When I say I adjust every year, I meant that whenever I swap from BHs to fieldtips, and vice versa. If I practiced with BHs year round, I wouldn't need to readjust. The adjustments are not big at all, but the different tips do not shoot perfectly the same. When October 1st is near, my bow is always perfectly tuned for BHs, but I retune for field tips to practice during the summer. The only aiming issue I ever have is when I get out to 35 yards, 15 and 25 remain dead on with both types of tip.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

move the rest to the right....

If everything is tuned you should be able to shoot BH & FP and not be able to tell the difference


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> move the rest to the right....
> 
> If everything is tuned you should be able to shoot BH & FP and not be able to tell the difference


X2 I tune a lot of bows every year, and not one have I not been able to get the bh and fp to hit the exact same at 50yds. We don't recommend you shooting at deer at 50+ yds, but shooting at longer yardages improves the short shot. I like shooting at 100yds +, it gives me time to see what the arrow is doing in the air. The nock at that distance should not waver in the air toward the target. As for as strings go, a lot of great strings to get. I would suggest checking with the pro shop that you use. Find out which one they use and what is the cost of strings and install. For instance, I charge just for the strings and install for free if you buy them from me. The string maker gives me a discount and I charge the same as if you would have bought them from him, direct.
Pat


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Proline, Vaportrail, 60X, H&M all great makers with great service. Properly setup and with the correct arrows you should be able to either swap out or alternate FP and BH with same POI out to 40+ yards. If you plan on changing strings (highly recommended btw) then do it now well before season as it will give you time to sort everything out tune wise. Another benefit of custom strings is they shoot in in a fraction of the time and then stay stable so there is no in between tweaking needed.


----------



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies folks.

I adjusted my drop away as suggested, by moving the rest just 1/32" to the right. This immediately amplified the aiming issue I was having before. The differential between 15 and 25 yards, to 35 yards was now about 6". 

I then decided to follow my arrow misses...miss left, move left. I moved the rest 1/32" to the left of where I started and the bow shot perfectly in line at 15, 25 and 35 yards. Then, I set up a 45 yard pin and it too shoots directly in line with the other yardages.

I also ordered a new set of Winner's Choice bow strings from Adam's Archery and will get those set up in a few weeks when I get some time to go over there. I was going to change them out this year anyway as my stock strings are getting somewhat frayed in spots. I had forgotten about the strings until it was mentioned here.

Ironically, even with the bow "out of tune" I had my first "Robin Hood" yesterday, at 25 yards. I took 6 warm up shots at 15 yards, then moved back to 25 yards and did it with the next 2 shots. I was excited at first, then realized I just busted a $15 arrow .


----------

